# Photo Tourney- Color on Color



## vroom_skies (Jan 22, 2010)

Alright, the majority has to be the same color. So if it's red on red, the vast majority of the photo will be two shades of red. Make sense? 

Rules:
Playing this tournament is simple:

A tournament involves 11 different members max.
The winner of the last tournament will give a theme, and those who want to participate will post their pictures (Only one per person). Please, No more than eleven participants total.

When all participants have entered their picture in the tournament (please submit a link along with your picture), I will then create another thread to vote on the pictures via a poll. Located in the Off Topic sub forum.

New Rules:
- No spot saving; you will only be counted if you have a picture submitted.
- Only one picture may be posted at a time, if you decide to change it, please edit the original post.
- No posting an image that has previously won a competition.

So in brief:
- Users who wish to participate please post your image within this thread followed by a link to the image source.
- After eleven participants have entered the tournament, a second thread will be made with a poll to vote on the pictures.
- If entering a slightly computer manipulated photo, please post the original along with it so users who are voting can see the difference.

Winners will simply be the one who gets the most votes. He/she will then create another thread in which they propose a different theme for the next tournament.

Please resize your pictures to no larger than 1280 x 1024.
This tournament will have 4 days of voting.

You are permitted to change your image but if you could just change the URL in your original post and leave an edited comment with it.

Mine:


----------



## Ramodkk (Jan 22, 2010)

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4065/4294130177_9f64738315_b.jpg


----------



## MBGraphics (Jan 22, 2010)

Does this work?

http://www.m-b-photos.com/Birds/Small-Birds/Bolsa-Chica-9-21-08/IMG6998/378368541_tpmmY-L.jpg


----------



## jancz3rt (Jan 22, 2010)

*Spider*

Changed my entry. From the Prague zoo 






The original is here: http://www.proginkgo.org/cofo/P1010223.JPG

JAN


----------



## Fatback (Jan 22, 2010)

Is that any better?

another edit: http://img710.imageshack.us/img710/4946/dscf1026o.jpg


----------



## Geoff (Jan 22, 2010)

Either I'm not getting it, or most people aren't.  Because he says here "Alright, the majority has to be the same color.", yet all these seem to be two colors.


----------



## Geoff (Jan 22, 2010)

Here's mine, let me know Bob if this fits or not.


----------



## Geoff (Jan 22, 2010)

Changed my entry.


----------



## vroom_skies (Jan 22, 2010)

Omega is correct. The picture has to be the say 90% the same color. Although it has to be at least two shades of that one color. Look at this link for more ideas.

http://www.dpreview.com/challenges/Challenge.aspx?ID=2300

Please change your entries accordingly.


----------



## Fatback (Jan 22, 2010)

Changed mine, if that one isn't right then I guess you can count me out for this one too.


----------



## Justin (Jan 22, 2010)




----------



## speedyink (Jan 23, 2010)

http://fc00.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2010/022/f/5/Millions_of_flowers_by_speedyink.jpg






Does that count?


----------



## ddelaud (Jan 23, 2010)

im changing mine..... heres the one im entering..  
http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c309/ddelaud/DSC_0471.jpg


----------



## ganzey (Jan 23, 2010)

in memory of my dog
http://tinypic.com/r/2nj8qk3/6


----------



## Orbitron (Jan 23, 2010)

My first photo comp entry 

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4048/4302226651_e8d2a0c4fa_o.png





EDIT: Updated pic


----------



## vroom_skies (Jan 25, 2010)

MBGraphics said:


> Does this work?
> 
> http://www.m-b-photos.com/Birds/Small-Birds/Bolsa-Chica-9-21-08/IMG6998/378368541_tpmmY-L.jpg


Have anything else?



ddelaud said:


> im changing mine..... heres the one im entering..
> http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c309/ddelaud/DSC_0471.jpg


Got anything else?


----------



## Fatback (Jan 25, 2010)

I changed mine again sense I thought it fit better.


----------



## vroom_skies (Jan 25, 2010)

Yup, that works fine.


----------



## Orbitron (Jan 25, 2010)

Was mine alright vroom_skies?


----------



## vroom_skies (Jan 25, 2010)

For the most part. If you could crop out the sky that'd be great, but if not don't worry about it.


----------



## Orbitron (Jan 25, 2010)

Righto, how's that now?


----------



## vroom_skies (Jan 25, 2010)

Tis great.
Thanks


----------



## Orbitron (Jan 25, 2010)

Sweet, I also played around with colors and saturation. I like it a lot better now.


----------



## ddelaud (Jan 26, 2010)

vroom_skies said:


> Have anything else?
> 
> 
> Got anything else?





nope. dont bother.


----------



## vroom_skies (Jan 26, 2010)

Last call


----------



## Respital (Jan 26, 2010)

vroom_skies said:


> Last call



I got one.


----------



## Orbitron (Jan 28, 2010)

Ok, we have 12 pictures....and no poll.


----------



## vroom_skies (Jan 28, 2010)

Yeah, busy week lol.
Slowly getting there.


----------

